# Ticket Math Question



## tetris (Nov 24, 2008)

I got a speeding ticket for going 47 in a 30 zone in city limits. The officer wrote $52 as the assessment and $120 as the "total due." When he handed me the ticket, he said something like "Send in your fifty bucks".

First, I don't understand why he wrote $52 in as the fine. It should be $50+7*10 = $120, right? Second, am I supposed to send in the $50 head injury surcharge separately or is that included in the "total due"? Was he just mumbling something about sending in my $50 because he was giving me a break on the head injury surcharge?
_
As a disclaimer, I am not bitching about the fine. I am just trying to understand the logic and the procedures._


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Should be $50 for the first ten over, then $10 for every mile an hour over after that. Dont write many of those but I'm sure that ist now $75 and should be listed in the total.


----------



## tetris (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, it was in Massachusetts. Out of curiosity, is it safe to assume that I should pay the total he wrote down, or the "correct" amount? In other words, is some administrator in an office somewhere going to change the total to $170?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

What's in the total, even if wrong, since it's in your favor. No one is going to change it now.


----------

